# Stiff slide return



## andylit (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello the list,

I have a CW45 and the PM40 and am experiencing a very stiff slide release problem.

I'm not so concerned about the cutting edges...yet. The real problem is that it takes both thumbs to get the slide to release. I am not a weenie. No Popeye thumb, but I have never encountered a slide release this brutal.

Will this ease up as the pistol gets broken in? As it stands now, if it doesn't get better I will either have to dump the pistol or have a thumb tab welded on to the release. I really do like the way these pistols handle. The recoil on the CW45 is actually comparable to my old S&W 3913 9mm. 

If you have an answer, or a source for a lever with tab, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm assuming this is when you're loading the gun with a full magazine?


----------



## andylit (Sep 18, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I'm assuming this is when you're loading the gun with a full magazine?


No. Empty mag.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

andylit said:


> No. Empty mag.


Why are you trying to close the side on an empty mag? Take the mag, out, drop the slide, put the mag back in.


----------



## andylit (Sep 18, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Why are you trying to close the side on an empty mag? Take the mag, out, drop the slide, put the mag back in.


You mean like the prominent sticker on the instruction pouch clearly tells me to do?

DOH! I read it, glazed over and forgot it. Thanks. Going back to my corner now to eat worms.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

everyone makes mistakes..... not reading and retaining the info in the instructions is a very common one.... even for those of us who have worked on SIMILAR but not identical operating systems for years...... 

once i spent a few minutes wondering why the cz clone in my hand wouldnt work double action till i remebered it was a hi-power



needless to say i didnt fix THAT problem


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

andylit said:


> You mean like the prominent sticker on the instruction pouch clearly tells me to do?
> 
> DOH! I read it, glazed over and forgot it. Thanks. Going back to my corner now to eat worms.


That's OK, it happens. The mag springs are probably still very new and very stiff, it should get easier to do as the mag springs see some use.


----------

